# Al-Jazeera - 'USAF struck Syrian nuclear site'



## Jank (Nov 2, 2007)

The September 6 raid over Syria was carried out by the US Air Force, the Al-Jazeera Web site reported Friday. The Web site quoted Israeli and Arab sources as saying that two US jets armed with tactical nuclear weapons carried out an attack on a suspected nuclear site under construction. 

The sources were quoted as saying that Israeli F-15 and F-16 jets provided cover for the US planes. 

'USAF struck Syrian nuclear site' | Jerusalem Post


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm flattered.

.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it would have been significantly more difficult to conceal a tactical-nuke use, and the Syrians definitely would have said something.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

Not that I would care whether we did it or not, I would not believe anything this news agency says.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 2, 2007)

Typical Jazeera propaganda. Can't let "those Jews" get the glory...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2007)

Its actually quite funny. Liberals say that Conservative News Agencies only report on there agenda well I think Al Jazeera takes the cake on it.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm seriously flattered that Al jazeera has given the USA enough credit to do something right!

By Al Jazeera's estimate:

we can keep secrets
we are militarily capable
Astute organizers
Unified in our political cause


I'm flattered!

.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 3, 2007)

If the USAF did, then well done!

But one *does *tend to notice if a tactical nuke, let alone 2, goes off in one's back yard.

The famously alleged quote of the Mayor of Hiroshima springs immediately to mind.......


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2007)

General Patreas: "Opps, my bad!.......Now live with it!"


----------



## Haztoys (Nov 3, 2007)

I think the Al-Jazeera needs a cruise missile...But with everyone not saying much the US may have done it...Not that thats a bad thing..And on using a nuke ...No need too..Its bad PR to use a nuke..All country know that...


----------



## timshatz (Nov 3, 2007)

If we did pop a nuke in Syria, every detector for fallout in Iraq would be going off the scale. Remember when Chernoble melted down, it was Scandinavians that detected it and let the world know. 

Too many detectors out there, somebody would notice a nuke, even a small one.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 3, 2007)

We detected Chernobyl in England. It was high enough that all the milk got pulled off the shelves at the commissary.


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2007)

well I am so happy to hear this enlightening though bogus news ! now for my Velodrome .......... ♫


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, was I wrong!!!!!!!!!!

_"A covert nuclear reactor destroyed last year in Syria would have been capable of producing plutonium and likely was "not intended for peaceful purposes," the White House said Thursday.
A senior U.S. official told CNN Thursday that the reactor was weeks or months away from being functional when it was bombed by Israel in September."_

White House: Syria reactor not for 'peaceful' purposes - CNN.com

.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2008)

Kinda makes you wonder about the argument for going to Iraq. IIRC Syria was a "good" neighbor of Saddam.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2008)

And after it was bombed, there might have been some nuke detectors set off from the residual material from the reactor, not from a nuclear weapon. Hmmm..who could be next....


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 25, 2008)

_ It was just after midnight when the 69th Squadron of Israeli F-15Is crossed the Syrian coast-line. On the ground, Syria’s formidable air defences went dead. An audacious raid on a Syrian target 50 miles from the Iraqi border was under way.

At a rendezvous point on the ground, a Shaldag air force commando team was waiting to direct their laser beams at the target for the approaching jets. The team had arrived a day earlier, taking up position near a large underground depot. Soon the bunkers were in flames.

Ten days after the jets reached home, their mission was the focus of intense speculation this weekend amid claims that Israel believed it had destroyed a cache of nuclear materials from North Korea.

The Israeli government was not saying. “The security sources and IDF [Israeli Defence Forces] soldiers are demonstrating unusual courage,” said Ehud Olmert, the prime minister. “We naturally cannot always show the public our cards.”

The Syrians were also keeping mum. “I cannot reveal the details,” said Farouk al-Sharaa, the vice-president. “All I can say is the military and political echelon is looking into a series of responses as we speak. Results are forthcoming.” The official story that the target comprised weapons destined for Hezbollah, the Iranian-backed Lebanese Shiite group, appeared to be crumbling in the face of widespread scepticism.

Andrew Semmel, a senior US State Department official, said Syria might have obtained nuclear equipment from “secret suppliers”, and added that there were a “number of foreign technicians” in the country.

Asked if they could be North Korean, he replied: “There are North Korean people there. There’s no question about that.” He said a network run by AQ Khan, the disgraced creator of Pakistan’s nuclear weapons, could be involved._


FOXNews.com - Report: Israeli Jets Destroyed Syrian Nuke Cache - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2008)

Scratch one for the Good Guys!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, finally something goes right for our side and the media (God bless their morally corrupted souls) missed it, for the most part. 

Pretty cool. One less pack of nutcakes with the bomb.


----------



## Glider (Apr 25, 2008)

What I find suprising is that the Syrians have been so quiet about it, not even a diplomatic complaint.
Tends to make me think that someone has leaned on them.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2008)

I heard the strike package was F-16I's. Not F-15I's. And they were backed by a Bombardier jammer.


----------

